# Compression (Strut) Rod Purchase-1993 Pickup



## bertpoirier (Jun 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to purchase the Compression Rod for my 1993 Nissan D21 SE, 3.0 pickup? I tried the dealer and they want a fortune for each of the two rods I need.

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what a compression rod is, but if you're talking about the torsion bar, they can be adjusted or re-indexed. Do a search. If they're broken, sorry!


----------



## bertpoirier (Jun 24, 2006)

The compression rod is about 1 foot long and there is one on both front sides. The bushings wear out and the rods ofter break. These are sometimes called Strut Rods.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, then probably your only cheap source it to try to find them at a junk yard somewhere. Try car-part.com. Have you checked any of the online Nissan dealers like Pinnicle?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Usually place like Advance Auto can order parts like that for you. If you don't have a competent person at your local parts store, try your local Pull-a-Part.


----------

